# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 4, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*Hey guys! Whew, is it just me, or did that weekend whiz by?


Congrats to *Leaf* who got her new babies Fiesta and Holiday! They are sooo cute!


:inlove:


Remember about *Easter '08* this year! EDUCATE EDUCATE EDUCATE!


:biggrin2:[/align]
[align=center]Have YOU vaccinated your bunnies against Myxomatosis? If so, chime in on Pixistixxx' post![/align]
[align=center]:happybunny:[/align]
[align=center]Do you have a BLOG on Rabbits Online? If so, please read this update for 2008![/align]
[align=center]opcorn2


Congrats to the *Giants* for winning the superbowl!


:wiggle[/align]


[align=center]*SnowyShiloh* will be taking Tallulah in for a visit with the vet today. She's got some little bunny poo problems. Keep her in your thoughts please. ~bo[/align]

[align=center]urplepansy:[/align]

[align=center]*lagadvocate* had to say a tearful goodbye to Carmel on Sunday.




~~~~~~~

Today Peg's (*TinysMom)*, her family, and the Rabbits Online family lost a very special bunny that goes by the name Tiny. I remember when I first joined the forum, he was the first picture of a bunny I saw. I looked into his eyes, and knew he was special, even if it were just through a picture. When I went to get my own bunny, I wanted one just like Tiny. I picked out Phinn, because he had that stunning jet black fur, and soulful eyes, just like Tiny. I even remember on the ride home whispering to Phinn, maybe you will even grow up to be just as big as Tiny.

Today Tiny lost his battle with a bladder infection. I know I can speak for myself and the rest of the forum in saying Tiny will forever live on.

:rainbow:
[/align]




[align=center]

*Tiny was also an official mod for Rabbits Online. *[/align]



[align=center]Chapter One of Tiny's Story[/align]



[align=center]~bo

[/align]


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 4, 2008)

Tiny isn't here in body form anymore, but he is definitely here in spirit with each and every forum member that has a special bond with him, through pictures and stories.

A million hugs to Peg, Art, Robin, Eric, Miss Bea, and the rest of the Lionhead Land gang :hug2:.


I also thought it would be neat for everyone of us that loved Tiny dearly, to buy a banana and share it with your bunnies. Tiny loved his bananas and I know he would love for your bunnies to enjoy some as well. It is kind of like lighting a candle in remembrance...."bunny style".

:bunny16


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Big hugs to Peg and her family* I'm going to get bananers for teh buns today, good idea!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 4, 2008)

I too will buy a banana, I think that's a nice idea.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2008)

Great idea Amy. That and fruit loops.


----------



## Jenson (Feb 4, 2008)

That's such a sweet idea Amy. My lot have just had their banana. Jay refused to eat it but I told him to think about Tiny today.

Binky free Tiny and Caramel.


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 4, 2008)

Great idea, Amy. I'm going to go buy a banana and share it with Nemo today.

Tracy


----------



## swanlake (Feb 4, 2008)

just gave all the buns some bananna. it was great to hear five buns' lips smacking!

i didn't know tiny very well, as i have not been on this forum that long, but i know that he was truly loved.


----------



##  (Feb 4, 2008)

What a sweet idea and gesture to remember Tiny by...

All of my bunnies just got banana and a kiss in memory of Tiny.

<3 Alexah


----------



## Flashy (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine loved theirs (especially a Dopey who ate hers and her Dopey sister's and also Cloud's). I told them it was for Tiny.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 4, 2008)

What a great idea...tomorrow when it's treat time, bananas all around! Pumpkin will be in her glory....she loves those 'naners! Binky-free, Tiny! {{{{HUGS}}}} to Tiny's family.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 5, 2008)

I gave Pernod and Shadow some banana, after seeing it mentioned here. Pernod has NEVER eaten banana,(always gave it a look of disgust) and I never tried Shadow. But, today, when I gave them a piece and said it was for Tiny, they both munched away on it :?

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

Bo and Clover had Nano in Tiny's honor. Tony isn't eating it yet.

The others got a bit larger piece and lips smacking and slurping could be heard in the next room!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you to those who fed bananas in Tiny's memory/honor. 

He had his last banana on Friday morning - Friday night he was unable to eat any and all day Saturday we would offer him banana but he was unable to eat it. 

He loved bananas and fruit loops and craisins and yogurt treats...but one of my favorite memories is of him charging into Amy's room to get a banana since she was feeding her buns some. She tried to "shoo" him out - but nobody ever shoo'd Tiny and had it work....I think I had to pick him up and make him move...

Amazing how much my big boy loved bananas...

Peg


----------

